# Cam assessment



## 1970PA4lifelemans (Aug 8, 2018)

After failing to identify the cam in my engine that I know nothing about except it's seems to be in near New condition inside. I decided to try to get some information using dial calipers masking tape and a calculator this is what I came up with. .465 exhaust lift, .435 intake, with roughly 110 degrees of separation. The engine is a 400 with 62 heads. Bottom end is stock. Haven't personally cced the heads yet but using the online figure of 75cc comes to 9.6:1 question is does this cam sound like a good performance cam selection or should I shop for something different? Not trying to dump a pile of money into it. Be pretty happy with 350hp to start with.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

1970PA4lifelemans said:


> After failing to identify the cam in my engine that I know nothing about except it's seems to be in near New condition inside. I decided to try to get some information using dial calipers masking tape and a calculator this is what I came up with. .465 exhaust lift, .435 intake, with roughly 110 degrees of separation. The engine is a 400 with 62 heads. Bottom end is stock. Haven't personally cced the heads yet but using the online figure of 75cc comes to 9.6:1 question is does this cam sound like a good performance cam selection or should I shop for something different? Not trying to dump a pile of money into it. Be pretty happy with 350hp to start with.


Should be an OK cam. The 110 LSA tends to build cylinder pressure, so you may have 9.6 static, but you will raise your dynamic compression with that cam. Guess you will be using a 93 octane or better and/or an octane booster, so the cam should work. Assume the duration is probably in the 280ish range? The 110 LSA is a strong pulling cam, but power will fall off quickly once it peaks. Should be good with a stock engine and high octane gas.


----------



## 1970PA4lifelemans (Aug 8, 2018)

I can't figure any good way to check duration. Wrapped masking tape around the bearing marked it at the overlap. Divided 5.915 in circumference by 36 10 degree increments. Was roughly 110. Now I just need to inspect my crank bearings, reassemble. Thanks for your time.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

This CC Dual Energy cam has specs closest that I can find, to those you posted.

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/cca-51-207-4

The Voodoo 250 is not too far off, but has a 112° LSA.

http://www.lunatipower.com/Product.aspx?id=1773&gid=287


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Years ago I ran a Sig Erson HI Flow 2 cam with similar specs....had a 108 lobe center. In a 389 with stock compression, a 4 speed, and 3.55 gears, it worked very well. It would not have been as happy with less gear out back and an automatic trans with a stock converter, though. Mine was .469 lift for both exhaust and intake....a single pattern design.


----------

